# Vertex vs. Structure



## Carolina Johnson (Nov 30, 2011)

Which of these two is better for a pregnant female, before (so she is in the best shape possible), during and after (to get her back into great shape)?


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have used Structure in the past and had very good results. I have used it with pups as well and recommend it.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive used Vertex and never really seen any results positive or negative


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone have a link to the ingredients of either one?



ETA

Found one on another site.

Maltodextrin is the first ingredient of Vertex. 

JMO:
Maltodextrin is a sugar (even without the "ose" on the end) made from a starch (in this country, usually corn, potato, or rice starch). No nutrients .... just calories. Rapidly absorbed as glucose.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Anyone have a link to the ingredients of either one?


 
http://k9performance.com/pages/vertex.html

http://k9performance.com/pages/structure.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Cyr said:


> http://k9performance.com/pages/vertex.html
> 
> http://k9performance.com/pages/structure.html



Are you seeing ingredients lists? I skimmed, I admit. 

Went to http://www.entirelypets.com/cpnvertex.html and clicked in "ingredients" down below.

I hope it's cheap. The major bulk of the Vertex is Maltodextrin, Whole Dried Egg, Whey Protein Concentrate, Poultry Liver Hydrolysate, Canola Oil, Olive Oil, and Flax Oil.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Kevin ... did you read the links you posted ?
i didn't see a list of ingredients for either item
...maybe i missed em 

there was some info about a few of the ingredients for each, but lots more overall hype about why they are great products

if a product has a web link and doesn't at least list what's actually IN it, all the hype in the world won't convince me to buy it ... but that's just me


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carolina Johnson said:


> Which of these two is better for a pregnant female, before (so she is in the best shape possible), during and after (to get her back into great shape)?


JMO:

Excellent diet plus fish oil and natural vitamin E. (I use d-alpha vitamin E, with mixed tocopherols.)

(Fish oils - all oil supplements given to dogs - need to have vitamin E given with them, but that has come up in great detail here so often that I probably shouldn't make people tear their hair out by repeating it yet again. :lol: ).


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never bred a dog but have heard great reviews for both puppies and mothers on Puppy Gold
http://k9power.com/k9-puppy-gold.html?gclid=CNCg--SZibcCFa5DMgodjjgAxw


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Angie Stark said:


> I have never bred a dog but have heard great reviews for both puppies and mothers on Puppy Gold
> http://k9power.com/k9-puppy-gold.html?gclid=CNCg--SZibcCFa5DMgodjjgAxw


+1


----------

